# Whatever happened to the early A3 that was imported to the US?



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

Is the owner on the Vortex? It was for sale at one point I think? I think it was a 96 or 97? Dark Blue? Is this ringing a bell? I tried the search but all it does is pull up info on the new A3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Whatever happened to the early A3 that was imported to the US? (webthread)*









http://www.waterwagens.com/audia3/


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Whatever happened to the early A3 that was imported to the US? (A2gtirulz)*

Is this an AWD or FWD car?


----------



## XXXlowdown (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Whatever happened to the early A3 that was imported to the US? (grew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grew* »_Is this an AWD or FWD car? 

i think its fwd, i dont know. i havent seen the car for a while, i used to see it quite frequently rolling around town...


----------

